# Advice from those who know...



## 16732 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi - I am new to the forum here. I have not been diagnosed with IBS, but feel that I may have symptoms. I hope someone can help by offering me advice or suggestions.About 3 months ago approx. I began having lower abdominal cramping - at first I thought I was having menstrual cramps but realized I'd either just had my period, or was not due for awhile. Then began lower back pain - almost seizing up - as though I need to streeeetttccchhh it out, or have a firm massage to the area. Sometimes I use heat, sometimes I use IcyHot as quick relief - nothing really works or relieves the tension. I began to have constipation - I felt like I had to go to the bathroom really badly, as though I knew the only way to relieve my discomfort would be to have a movement - but, no matter how uncomfortable I am or how much I feel like I have to go, I cannot evacuate. Even when I am able to evacuate - hallelujah, but - it often does not relieve the discomfort!! I noticed that my stomach - sure, it's not completely flat to begin with - but, it felt really distended - really bloated - very uncomfortable, almost as though I feel it's visible and my pants will fit differently. I have not had too many problems with D - here and there - and if so, it's a very small amount. As though I'm straining and only produce a small amount. Overall, my situation is this: I have not been able to relate the cramping with or around the time of my menstrual cycle. The cramps will wake me up in the middle of the night they are occasionally so bad. But, also note I have had them at all times of the day. I will have a good week or so with no problems and then suddenly I'm in pain again. The only possible food trigger I have noticed could be eggs - although, I have never had any trouble digesting dairy. I suppose my questions should be directed towards a DR - which I've made an appt for for next week as my symptoms have suddenly become so frequent and so painful that I just can't ignore and hope it'll go away.Now, I'm wondering - from those who suffer - if my symptoms sound like IBS? If there is treatment available? If there are foods I should avoid? Any OTC medication I can take for immediate relief? What would cause a sudden onset of this? I have always had a slightly sensitive stomach, but have NEVER had any digestive problems like this. I appreciate any help anyone can offer - I have been ignoring this and hoping it would just go away for some time now. Unfortunately I've come to the point where I'm frustrated, tired from not getting a full night's rest, and annoyed with the pain.Thanks very much.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Hate to suggest anything withour you having been to your doctor for an evaluation..So many things can be a factor... Here are a few things that may help you..but won't hurt you.Take an OTC pain reliever...Try some peppermint tea...Add a little more fiber to your diet... and drink lots of water..Try an OTC antiacid with simethicone for gas relief... I have diverticulitis... and that can cause cramping with a flare up.... but I am dx with it... so I know what I can and can't eat or take... Sorry I couldn't offer more help..


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome ml


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi ml. Your symptoms could be pointing to ibs. Everyone suffers with various symptoms and degrees of severity. You should run it by your doc just to be on the safe side. Lower ab cramping can be anything from ibs to a gyn problem, so get it checked out. Take care.


----------

